# problems with charging the leisure battery



## angie (May 16, 2005)

I am after advice please. We have a 2005 Hobby 750 which is a Fiat 2.8 JTD.
When the engine is running 1 light illuminates on the display panel to show the leisure batteries are charging.
When on EHU we normally have 2 lights illuminating, 1 for power coming in and the other 1 to show the leisure batteries are charging.
Our problem is that when on EHU we now only have 1 light coming on, that being the one to show power coming in. We no longer have the 2nd light illuminating to show the leisure batteries are charging but the fridge is still working.
I've checked all fuses and these seem ok. I am now at a loss. 
I hope all this makes sense and you could give me advice,
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Use a multimeter to check battery terminal voltage under the various engine on/ off & EHU on/off conditions.

Dave


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

This morning following on from Daves advice I have used my multimeter and this is what I've found:

As the vehicle stands (no engine or EHU) battery readings are
Leisure battery reads= 13.60
Engine battery reads= 13.22

With the engine running:
Leisure battery reads = 14.23
Engine battery reads = 14.41

On EHU
Leisure battery reads= 13.08
Engine battery reads = 13.05

Fridge and sockets work when on EHU
Please can someone help me 

Thanks, 
Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Keith,

Firstly your alternator charging of both batteries is fine.

Secondly it looks as if your batteries had not been "rested" after previous charging; the voltages with no EHU or engine look "too" good 

Thirdly, your EHU is indeed not charging your leisure battery. Are there any switches, idiot lights or fuses ON the charger itself? Does it quietly hum when switched on?

Dave


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for your promp reply Dave. Sorry to sound so thick but electrics aren't my forte, therefore can you tell me which box is my charger? Also, no it doesn't hum or make any noise when on EHU but what I have noticed is that when I connect EHU it clicks and then clicks again when I disconnect... the sound comes from the box on the right. Here is a photo:


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for your promp reply Dave. Sorry to sound so thick but electrics aren't my forte, therefore can you tell me which box is my charger? Also, no it doesn't hum or make any noise when on EHU but what I have noticed is that when I connect EHU it clicks and then clicks again when I disconnect... the sound comes from the box on the right. Here is a photo:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's the box on the left. At this point I'd want to check that mains was getting into it, and if so, confirm that 13.8+V was not getting out.

Do you have any paperwork/ manuals?
Can you identify any markings on the box?

Obviously don't poke around mains if you don't know the precautions.

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Is there an on/off switch on the charging unit???

Already suggested.....Sorry :roll:


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Fuses*

Are there any trip switches (like houshold ones) near the ECU?


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Boringfrog,
No,no switches have been tripped.

Hi EJB,
I can't see an on/off switch on the unit.

Hi Dave,
I've checked the lead that plugs into the bottom of the charger and when on EHU this is live.
But I'm unsure which connection on top of the charger to test for 13.8 coming out?
I have removed the cover.
There are 2 fuses inside. a 25 amp one and also a small glass one which reads T3.15al 250v ( this one blew a few weeks ago and I replaces it and things then worked ok until now)
These fuses both are ok but I've changed them as a process of elimination but still no luck.

There is a label on the side of the charger saying:
Toptron GmbH
D- 58706 Menden

I appreciate all this advice as I don't know what to do
Thankyou,
Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Any model number such as on this Toptron?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-203606.html#203606

Any paper manual?

Dave


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

No, we don't have a manual.
The sticker on the charger reads;
Typ: CH240 V1
Art Nr: EL 227
Eingang: 230V/ AC/50 Hz
Ausgang: 12V/DC/MAX 17A
Kennlinie: I U1 U2 6/2h (12A 14.3V 13.8V)
Serien-Nr : KA0252 104


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not much on the web about that.

When you replaced the internal fuse can you remember if there was any labelling of the pins in the top connector?

Can you trace any of the cables to the battery? If so, you could disconnect the battery and check the voltage across the charger output cables.

Or you could disconnect the battery/ies and measure the voltage between various red and black wires to look for ~13.8+V.

Or you could email Toptron [email protected] using Google to translate.

Dave


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Thankyou so much Dave for all your help and advice. It's really been appreciated.It's starting to get abit too in depth for me now and also I don't want to make anything worse. I've decided I now need to have it tested by an auto electrician,
Thanks, 
Keith


----------

